# Regarding Critical skills visa



## Vijay14 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello all,

I am a Software Developer.I applied for critical skills visa. And it was rejected. Actually, my qualification is Mechanical engineer. But from the beginning of my career,i am working on software side. So i registered for IITPSA as this is the apt registrational body for IT. I submitted al the docs properly. But visa was rejected saying "To register with ECSA". This is the registration body for engineers. To register for ECSA , minimum 3 years experience is required. As i dont have any experience in mechanical field how can i register with ECSA. Please help me with any suggesstions.

Thanks and Regards,
Vijay


----------



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Vijay14 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a Software Developer.I applied for critical skills visa. And it was rejected. Actually, my qualification is Mechanical engineer. But from the beginning of my career,i am working on software side. So i registered for IITPSA as this is the apt registrational body for IT. I submitted al the docs properly. But visa was rejected saying "To register with ECSA". This is the registration body for engineers. To register for ECSA , minimum 3 years experience is required. As i dont have any experience in mechanical field how can i register with ECSA. Please help me with any suggesstions.
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay, did you get any update on your query. I am on the same boat as well

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijay14 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Naresh,

No not yet. I have not done any appeal and I haven't re applied for my CSV. Gathering info regarding this.

Will let you know if I get to know any info. Do share if you get to know any info. Thanks!!


----------



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Vijay14 said:


> Hi Naresh,
> 
> No not yet. I have not done any appeal and I haven't re applied for my CSV. Gathering info regarding this.
> 
> Will let you know if I get to know any info. Do share if you get to know any info. Thanks!!


Sure thank you. Are you applying from southafrica ? Get supporting documents IITPSA and ecsa and re apply. Could you please provide your contact number ?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

